# Yesterday's purchases, Sam Gawith Full VA and Rattray's Marlin Flake.



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Smoked the SG Full Virginia last night, pretty good a little bitter toward the end, a little odd but good. And the Rattray's MF this am with my coffee, very good as well, a little on the mild side. I can see why you see VA Blends as a straight VA can be a little on the bland side, not in a bad way. Very good just the same.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a tin of FVF that I'm yet to open. Ive heard it's pretty good, but now that it has some age on it, I almost want to keep it sealed even longer. I guess this is the curse of aging tobacco, when to finally open it?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> I have a tin of FVF that I'm yet to open. Ive heard it's pretty good, but now that it has some age on it, I almost want to keep it sealed even longer. I guess this is the curse of aging tobacco, when to finally open it?


Buy a new one and keep that older one aging. :biggrin1:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Requiem said:


> Buy a new one and keep that older one aging. :biggrin1:


I've been thinking of doing that. Only problem is that I have not yet tried the FVF, or the Squadron leader that I also have sealed. Hmmmmm, what to do, what to do.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> I have a tin of FVF that I'm yet to open. Ive heard it's pretty good, but now that it has some age on it, I almost want to keep it sealed even longer. I guess this is the curse of aging tobacco, when to finally open it?


Depends on how old the tin is. If its over 18 months, I suggest cracking it open. Any less, let it sit for at least that time period. And pick up a dozen or more tins for the future :biggrin1:


----------

